# اقتراح عمل قسم للافتقاد



## احلى ديانة (14 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت يا جماعة نعمل قسم للافتقاد

علشان نعرف اخبار الناس الى ليها فترة مش بتدخل ونطمن عليهم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ياريت يافادى بجد ونسال على بعض مدام احنا اسرة واحدة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح عمل قسم للافتقاد*

اقتراح جميل جدا يا فادى 
وياريت فعلا يتعمل ​


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع مش محتاج قسم خاص
ممكن تفتحوا المواضيع في قسم الاجتماعيات للسؤال عن اب شخص متغيب


----------



## vemy (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة ....المهم تتنفذ...يللا ورونا الموضوع فى قسم الاجتماعيات زى ما قال الزعيم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد فكررررررررررررة جميلة اوى بجد كل حد محتاج انه يلاقى حد يطمن ويسأل عليه عشان محدش يحس بالوحدة ابداااااااااا


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكيد دة بيحصل يا فادى فى ركن الاجتاعيات *
*وفكرتك فى منتهى الروعة *​


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا حتى نطمن على بعض


----------

